# nutria furs



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

hi i have a large selection of nutria furs but need a place to send them to. got any ideas?

thanks a lot!

mike


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

What's a nutiria?
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

**** a nator said:


> What's a nutiria?
> :sniper:


Probably the easiest description is a large 'rat.

Mike, better check your states regs about holding-over fur. If you can currently (legally) posess it, I'd hold it over (in the freezer) until next season. Why would you still have fur in June?

Smitty


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

**** a nator said:


> What's a nutiria?
> :sniper:


hi sorry i meant "nutria." they are a large rat-like rodent native to south america. they look like a cross between a muskrat and beaver. 
Mike


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> **** a nator said:
> 
> 
> > What's a nutiria?
> ...


hi yea sorry when i said nutiria i meant "nutria." my state (Oregon) has no regulations about keeping animals all year. nutria season is open all year so its okay. i'm doing ADC work for one of my neighbors. the nutria are diggin their dens into his creek bed.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

tasty too


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you get a pic?
:sniper:


----------

